# Horn doesn't honk



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok guys, sorry for the newb question. I couldn't come up with anything by searching so I'm gonna ask. I just bought a 2004 m6. It's great. But the horn doesn't honk. The horn fuse is good, and I can hear the relay click under the hood when the horn button is pressed. So I figure that a previous owner disconnected the horns. Can someone tell me where the horns are mounted?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Switch the relay with the same one that is the same size. I had the same problem. I just switched them and problem solved.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for replying. I already tried switching relays. No change. I really would just like to know where the horns are mounted if anyone knows.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

i think there is one in the corner near the firewall on the drivers side. mine was unhooked when i bought my car.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was able to obtain a factory service manual on cd, and it looks like they are behind the bumper cover, near the fog lights. There is also a troubleshooting guide for them. This weekend when I have more time I'll delve a little deeper into figuring out why they don't work.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> Thanks guys. I was able to obtain a factory service manual on cd, and it looks like they are behind the bumper cover, near the fog lights. There is also a troubleshooting guide for them. This weekend when I have more time I'll delve a little deeper into figuring out why they don't work.


well crap. then what did i plug in?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not sure what you plugged in, cloaking device...lol. Maybe if you can post a picture.

I haven't confirmed that the information I have is accurate for lack of time. But I will dig into it tomorrow. From the drawing I have, there is a horn mounted on each side just behind the bumper cover. I will definitely post again when I have confirmed this, along with what the problem is if I'm able to fix it.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, for anyone else who may want to know. The horns are mounted on either side of the bumper cover, one each side, right next to the fog lights.

I fixed my problem. The wires for each horn had been damaged. I have no idea how this happened, but it looked like a rat had chewed through the wires. Weird. After splicing them back together the horn works fine. Time for a beer.:cheers


----------

